# Crysis 3 3D Funktion ?



## Biketrialer (2. März 2013)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ich die 3D Funktion von crysis über einen Samsung led 3D Fernseher (HDMI angeschlossen) zocken will, reicht es da wenn ich tv 3D Funktion und crysis in Game 3D anstelle, oder brauche ich ein spezielles Programm dafür ? Und wenn welches ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2013)

Teste es einfach mal - in der Regel hängt es von der Grafikkarte und den Treibern ab, und auch was für en Art von 3D der Fenseher unterstützt. Und dann ist ggf. auch eine extra passende Brille nötig.

Was für ne Art von Brille hat der Fernseher denn? Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass das Spiel einen eigene 3D-Modus hat ^^

Ach ja: es kann sein, dass das Spiel dann viel langsamer läuft, je nach dem, welche Art von 3D es ist. Denn von den normalerweise zB 40 Bildern pro Sekunde sind in 3D je 20 für das linke und rechte Auge gedacht sind, so dass Du in der Summe das ganze auch wie nur 20 Bilder pro Sekunde wahrnimmst. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie das 3D von Crysis 3 funktioniert, daher nur ein "kann sein" - wenn das 3D so geht, dass einfach nur ein Zusatzeffekt hinzukommt, damit es "plastischer" aussieht, dann wird es nicht so extrem sein.


----------

